# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Հայկական սերիալներ

## Terminator

Դիտում ե՞ք հայկական սերիալներ և ինչ կարծիք ունեք դրանց մասին, որ սերիալն եք հավանում, եթե կա այդպիսինը:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ոչ մեկը չեմ հավանում
Գիտեմ որ ամենաշատը նայում են "Վերվարածներ" սերիալը, իսկ ես սերիալ /էն էլ հայկական/ չեմ նայում  :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Ոչ մեկը չեմ հավանում
> Գիտեմ որ ամենաշատը նայում են "Վերվարածներ" սերիալը, իսկ ես սերիալ /էն էլ հայկական/ չեմ նայում


Իսկ ինչը չես հավանում հայկական սերիալներում և ինչ կուզենայիր տեսնել փոփոխված հայկական սերիալների մեջ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ըստ ձեզ, ինչով է տարբերվում հայկական սերիալները արտասահմանյան սերիալներից և ինչ փոփոխություններ կցանկանայիք տեսնել հայկական սերիալներում…

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իսկ ինչը չես հավանում հայկական սերիալներում և ինչ կուզենայիր տեսնել փոփոխված հայկական սերիալների մեջ:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Ըստ ձեզ, ինչով է տարբերվում հայկական սերիալները արտասահմանյան սերիալներից և ինչ փոփոխություններ կցանկանայիք տեսնել հայկական սերիալներում…


Էս չեմ կարա ինձ ստիպեմ, ամեն օր նույն ժամին նստեմ սերիալ նայեմ

----------


## Terminator

> Էս չեմ կարա ինձ ստիպեմ, ամեն օր նույն ժամին նստեմ սերիալ նայեմ


Հասկանալի է :Smile: … Իսկ ինչ կարծիք ունես սերիալների որակի մասին:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Սերիալնե՞ր... :Think:  Իսկ մենք ունենք հայկական սերիալ. :LOL: 
 TV5, կամ Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող սերիալները ներվերիս վրա ազդում են,եթե էդ սենյակում եմ որտեղ նայում են,հաստատ դուրս եմ գնում:
Հլա որակ չկա,ես համենայն դեպս որակով բան չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Askalaf (30.11.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Սերիալնե՞ր... Իսկ մենք ունենք հայկական սերիալ.
>  TV5, կամ Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող սերիալները ներվերիս վրա ազդում են,եթե էդ սենյակում եմ որտեղ նայում են,հաստատ դուրս եմ գնում:
> Հլա որակ չկա,ես համենայն դեպս որակով բան չեմ տեսնում:


Իսկ ինչ կարծիքի ես Հ1-ով ցուցադրվող՝ «Այսպես էլ ապրում ենք» և «Ռուզանի սիրտը» սերիալների մասին:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ ինչ կարծիքի ես Հ1-ով ցուցադրվող՝ «Այսպես էլ ապրում ենք» և «Ռուզանի սիրտը» սերիալների մասին:


Որ նոր սերիալ են ցուցադրվում մի հատ նայում եմ,նենց չի էլի որ լրիվ դեմ եմ,բայց էն չի էլի երեխեք:Ընդհանրապես սերիալներ ձգտեք չնայել,եթե հնարավոր է մի նայեք ընդհանրապես,մենակ մեր ժամանակնա անցնում,չենք էլ նկատւմ,մենք էլ էնքան քիչ ենք ապրում,որ մի հատ էլ,դրա վրա վատնենք:
Իսկ <<Այսպես էլ ապրում ենք>> ու <<Ռուզանի սիրտը>> սկիզբն էր հետաքրքիր,հիմա անհետաքրքիրա դարձել,սա նայողների կարծիքով,ես չեմ նայում: Իսկ իմ համար,իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով շատ պրիմիտիվ են:
Հ.Գ. Ничего личнего

----------


## Terminator

> Որ նոր սերիալ են ցուցադրվում մի հատ նայում եմ,նենց չի էլի որ լրիվ դեմ եմ,բայց էն չի էլի երեխեք:Ընդհանրապես սերիալներ ձգտեք չնայել,եթե հնարավոր է մի նայեք ընդհանրապես,մենակ մեր ժամանակնա անցնում,չենք էլ նկատւմ,մենք էլ էնքան քիչ ենք ապրում,որ մի հատ էլ,դրա վրա վատնենք:
> Իսկ <<Այսպես էլ ապրում ենք>> ու <<Ռուզանի սիրտը>> սկիզբն էր հետաքրքիր,հիմա անհետաքրքիրա դարձել,սա նայողների կարծիքով,ես չեմ նայում: Իսկ իմ համար,իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով շատ պրիմիտիվ են:
> Հ.Գ. Ничего личнего


Հայկական բոլոր սերիալներն էլ միայն սկզբում են հետաքրքիր լինում :LOL: , իսկ «Շանթ» TV-ով ցուցադրվող «Վերվարածներ» ու «Որոգայթ» սերիալներն էլ չես նայում. ըստ իս, միայն, կարելի է ասել, որ այդ սերիալներն են, որ մի քիչ կարգին են…

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հա կարողա  :Think:  ի դեպ,հիմա Որոգայթն են ցույց տալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Հա կարողա  ի դեպ,հիմա Որոգայթն են ցույց տալիս


Նայում եմ ու գրում եմ :Hands Up:  :LOL: , իսկ դու նայու՞մ ես հիմա այդ սերիալը: :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Վերջերս սկսել եմ ուշադրությամբ նայել "Որոգայթը", մի քանի օր առաջ ուղղակի էկրանին գամված հետևում էի մի տեսարանի, որը ամենաշատը Շպռոտն էր փչացնում իր արհեստական խաղով... այ էս սերիալի մասին կասեի՝ սկզբում արհեստական ու անկապ էր, բայց հետո շատ կերպարներ մշակվեցին, հունի մեջ ընկան, կայացան... իսկ էդպես ուշադիր էի նայում, որովհետև տեխնիկապես շատ աշխատած տեսարան էր՝ տարբեր ռակուրսներից նկարահանած, ներվ կար մոնտաժի մեջ, տեսարանն ինքն էլ լարված էր... Որ ուզում են, արդեն կարողանում են որոշ դրվագներ լուրջ ու պրոֆեսիոնալ կազմակերպել, հետաքրքիր նկարել, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, իրենց շատ չեն ծանրաբեռնում մարդիկ սերիալի համար, նկարում են, որ փող աշխատեն: Ափսոս շատ մռայլ սերիալ է ու ամեն դեպքում բացասական ենթահղումներ ունի մեջը: "Վերվարածներն" էլ, դե, հումորային բան է, էլի լավ համով կերպարներ կան, բայց մեկ-մեկ գռեհիկ են լինում... էստեղ էլ տեխնիկապես մեկ-մեկ զարմացնում են, բայց հիմնականում պարզ, հասարակ ձևով են նկարահանում: Սյուժեն... հայ հանդիսատեսն իրականում շատ բազմաշերտ է, սերիալն էլ, բնականաբար, արվում է ամենալայն զանգվածների համար, իսկ էս սյուժեն, ենթադրում եմ, բավարարում է էդ լայն զանգվածներին: Ինքս հազվադեպ եմ նայում, մեկ-մեկ, եթե էդ ժամին սեղանի մոտ եմ լինում... 
Ամեն դեպքում, էս երկուսը գերադասում եմ մյուս բոլոր հայկական սերիալներից. "11"-ից երկու սերիա եմ նայել, չեն կարողացել ստանալ հավես երիտասարդական սարսափ, ուղղակի անընդհատ ինչ-որ լավրված մթնոլորտ ա, չես հասկանում ինչի են մարդիկ մահանում, տեխնիկապես նկարահանման որակը  ահավոր է… "Հենց այսպես էլ ապրում ենք"-ը հիմա չգիտեմ ոնցն է, բայց սկզբում շա՜տ պրիմիտիվ, անհետաքրքիր բան էր, կերպարներն էլ ոնց որ Աշոտ Ղազարյանի "հումորներից" վերցված լինեին, շատ էին արհեստական… Արմենիայի սերիալները չեմ էլ նայել կարգին, բայց չգիտեմ ինչու, վստահ եմ, որ վատն են... գուցե "Դժբախտ երջանկություն"-ն է ստեղծել էդ կարծրատիպը, ինձ դուր չէր գալիս, բրազիլիական ստանդարտներն էստեղ շատ արհեստական են նայվում:

----------

Askalaf (30.11.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ինչը չես հավանում հայկական սերիալներում և ինչ կուզենայիր տեսնել փոփոխված հայկական սերիալների մեջ:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Ըստ ձեզ, ինչով է տարբերվում հայկական սերիալները արտասահմանյան սերիալներից և ինչ փոփոխություններ կցանկանայիք տեսնել հայկական սերիալներում…


Հայկական սերիալները չունեն լավ սցենար, սյուժե, ռեժիսորներ... չեն կարող այնպես անել, որ կինոյի ամեն մի րոպեն լարված նայես.

Ամեն ինչ անում են միշտ սահմանափակ տարածության մեջ, կամ տուն, կամ գրասենյակ, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ... հա մեկ էլ հիվանդանոց, որը շատ ավելի քիչ է հանդիպում:

Մի թեման շատ են երկարացնում: Էն բաները, որոնք կարան 5 սերիայում անեն, 20 սերիայում են տեղավորում:

Դերասանները համարյա միշտ նույնն են: 

Խոսակցության թեման միշտ նույննա ( 20 սերիա )

----------


## Terminator

> Վերջերս սկսել եմ ուշադրությամբ նայել "Որոգայթը", մի քանի օր առաջ ուղղակի էկրանին գամված հետևում էի մի տեսարանի, որը ամենաշատը Շպռոտն էր փչացնում իր արհեստական խաղով... այ էս սերիալի մասին կասեի՝ սկզբում արհեստական ու անկապ էր, բայց հետո շատ կերպարներ մշակվեցին, հունի մեջ ընկան, կայացան... իսկ էդպես ուշադիր էի նայում, որովհետև տեխնիկապես շատ աշխատած տեսարան էր՝ տարբեր ռակուրսներից նկարահանած, ներվ կար մոնտաժի մեջ, տեսարանն ինքն էլ լարված էր... Որ ուզում են, արդեն կարողանում են որոշ դրվագներ լուրջ ու պրոֆեսիոնալ կազմակերպել, հետաքրքիր նկարել, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, իրենց շատ չեն ծանրաբեռնում մարդիկ սերիալի համար, նկարում են, որ փող աշխատեն: Ափսոս շատ մռայլ սերիալ է ու ամեն դեպքում բացասական ենթահղումներ ունի մեջը: "Վերվարածներն" էլ, դե, հումորային բան է, էլի լավ համով կերպարներ կան, բայց մեկ-մեկ գռեհիկ են լինում... էստեղ էլ տեխնիկապես մեկ-մեկ զարմացնում են, բայց հիմնականում պարզ, հասարակ ձևով են նկարահանում: Սյուժեն... հայ հանդիսատեսն իրականում շատ բազմաշերտ է, սերիալն էլ, բնականաբար, արվում է ամենալայն զանգվածների համար, իսկ էս սյուժեն, ենթադրում եմ, բավարարում է էդ լայն զանգվածներին: Ինքս հազվադեպ եմ նայում, մեկ-մեկ, եթե էդ ժամին սեղանի մոտ եմ լինում... 
> Ամեն դեպքում, էս երկուսը գերադասում եմ մյուս բոլոր հայկական սերիալներից. "11"-ից երկու սերիա եմ նայել, չեն կարողացել ստանալ հավես երիտասարդական սարսափ, ուղղակի անընդհատ ինչ-որ լավրված մթնոլորտ ա, չես հասկանում ինչի են մարդիկ մահանում, տեխնիկապես նկարահանման որակը  ահավոր է… "Հենց այսպես էլ ապրում ենք"-ը հիմա չգիտեմ ոնցն է, բայց սկզբում շա՜տ պրիմիտիվ, անհետաքրքիր բան էր, կերպարներն էլ ոնց որ Աշոտ Ղազարյանի "հումորներից" վերցված լինեին, շատ էին արհեստական… Արմենիայի սերիալները չեմ էլ նայել կարգին, բայց չգիտեմ ինչու, վստահ եմ, որ վատն են... գուցե "Դժբախտ երջանկություն"-ն է ստեղծել էդ կարծրատիպը, ինձ դուր չէր գալիս, բրազիլիական ստանդարտներն էստեղ շատ արհեստական են նայվում:


«Որոգայթը» իրոք մռայլ ֆիլմ է ստացվում, մանավանդ սերիալի սկսբի երգը, որը շատ դաժան է հնչում: Իրոք, եթե հայերը ուզենան, կարող են ստեղծել լավ ֆիլմ…   «այդպես էլ ապրում ենք սերիալի տեխնիկապես նկարահանման որակը մի փոքր լավացել է, բաց սյուժեն մնում է շատ անկամ… «Դժպախտ երջանկությունը» իր բրազիլիական «շեղվածությամբ» թեև սկսբում մի փոքր հետաքրքիր էր, բայց այժմ այն շատ են ամեն դրվագը ձգձգում…

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Իսկ ինչ կարծիքի եք ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ ՀԸ-ով ցուցադրվող նոր սերիալի՝ «Վրիժառույի» մասին:

----------


## AG16

> Իսկ ինչ կարծիքի եք ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ ՀԸ-ով ցուցադրվող նոր սերիալի՝ «Վրիժառույի» մասին:


Լավնա:

----------


## Vaho

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Իսկ ինչ կարծիքի եք ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ ՀԸ-ով ցուցադրվող նոր սերիալի՝ «Վրիժառույի» մասին:[/QUOTE]

Իմաստը շատ լավնա, լրիվ իրականությանը համապատասխանող, բայց որպես գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ էտքան ել հաջողված չի, դերասանականը հաջողված չի

----------


## Terminator

> Լավնա:


Իսկ դու նայում ես այդ սերիալը :Smile: :

----------


## nune'

օֆ, տանել չեմ կարողանում էդ ցածրաճաշակությունները, զզվելի երևույթներ են, անմակարդակություն, ուզում են կարան, թող նկարեն, ոչ թե առօրյա կենցաղային ճղճիմություններով ներխուժեն եթեր, ասում են մարդիկ նայում են, մեծ վարկանիշ ունի, իսկ դուք մարդկանց կարգին որակով բան մատուցեք, տեսեք էլի կուզեն.չնայած մի զանգված կա որ կուզի, բայց էդ իրանց խնդիրնա, մենք միշտ ընտրության հնարավորություն ունենք.

----------


## aerosmith

համեմատաբար որակ կա Որոգայթի մեջ, չնայած թեման ծեծված թեմայա, բայց որ նայում ենք, արդեն ջոկվումա, որ ի տարբերություն մյուս "բլթցնոցի" սերիալների ավելի շատ գումարա ծախսած, բայց դե տոտիկ տոտիկ գնում ենք առաջ :Hands Up:

----------


## Terminator

> համեմատաբար որակ կա Որոգայթի մեջ, չնայած թեման ծեծված թեմայա, բայց որ նայում ենք, արդեն ջոկվումա, որ ի տարբերություն մյուս "բլթցնոցի" սերիալների ավելի շատ գումարա ծախսած, բայց դե տոտիկ տոտիկ գնում ենք առաջ


Գոնե լավ է, որ տոտիկ-տոտիկ առաջ ենք գնում… :LOL:  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> համեմատաբար որակ կա Որոգայթի մեջ, չնայած թեման ծեծված թեմայա, բայց որ նայում ենք, արդեն ջոկվումա, որ ի տարբերություն մյուս "բլթցնոցի" սերիալների ավելի շատ գումարա ծախսած, բայց դե տոտիկ տոտիկ գնում ենք առաջ


Իսկ ինչ կասես «Վրիժառու» սերիալի մասին :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

Վոր ճիշտն ասեմ, չեմ կարում նայեմ, կարծեմ որոգայթի հետ համընկնումա

----------


## Rammstein

Ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ նայում, ո՛չ հայկական, ո՛չ ռսական, ո՛չ լատինաամերիկյան, ո՛չ կորեական։ ( :Lol2: )
Սերիալ շաբաթը մեկ նայում եմ «Փախուստ բատից»-ը, էն էլ հեսա պրծնելու վրայ ա։

Հայկականներից ու ռսականներից`  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 
Լատինաամերիկյանները էդքան ներռվերիս չեն ազդում, բայց մեկ ա չեմ նայում։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Վայ դե~ մի նայեք էլի երեխեք,իզուր ժամանակներդ եք վատնում,ոչ մի դաստիարակչական բան... Ավելի լավա մտնեք ակումբ,խոսանք  :Cool:

----------


## Adam

ժողովուրդ, էդ սաղ հեչ, բայց դուք նկատե՞լ եք, որ մեր հայկական սերիալները վերջ չունեն: Այսինքն, մինչև այժմ չի եղել նենց սերիալ, որ վերջացած լինի: 
Միայն էս հանգամանքը ասում է, որ էստեղ երբեք չի լինի ոչ մի որակյալ բան: Կլինի զուտ կոմերցիա, փող աշխատելու միջոց: 
Ուրիշ երկրների սերիալները, թեկուզ հենց բրազիլական, կամ արգենտինական... գոնե ավարտվում են: Ավարտվում են ու սկսում նորերը: Իսկ հայկական սերիալները բոլորը անվերջ են:  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Սանտա Բարբարան վրեքները լավ ազդեց էլի...  :LOL:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ հայկական սերիալները բոլորը անվերջ են:


Ասում են, որ «Վերվարածներ» սերիալը այս տարի վերջանալու է, բայց աչքիս եթե այդ տեմպերով շարունակվի, այս տարի էլ չի պրծնի :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Վոր ճիշտն ասեմ, չեմ կարում նայեմ, կարծեմ որոգայթի հետ համընկնումա


Հա, 2 սերիալներն էլ ուղիղ նույն ժամին են սկսվում, բայց արժի նաև նայել «Վրիժառու» սերիալը, գոնե մեկ-մեկ :LOL: , «Որոգայթի» ժամանակ գովազդի ընթացքում: :Smile:  Ընդամենը 3 օր է ցուցադրվում «Վրիժառուն» ՝երկուշաբթի-չորեքշաբթի: :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ասում են, որ «Վերվարածներ» սերիալը այս տարի վերջանալու է, բայց աչքիս եթե այդ տեմպերով շարունակվի, այս տարի էլ չի պրծնի


"Վերվարածբները" պրծնի. "Աջձախածները"  ա սկսելու: Նոր պռոեկտ ա: Մեջը լռիվ աբարանցիք եք խաղալու: Ոնց որ հասկացաք, ֆիլմը հիմնականում ընտանի կենդանիներից մեկի մասին ա լինելու  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> "Վերվարածբները" պրծնի. "Աջձախածները"  ա սկսելու: Նոր պռոեկտ ա: Մեջը լռիվ աբարանցիք եք խաղալու: Ոնց որ հասկացաք, ֆիլմը հիմնականում ընտանի կենդանիներից մեկի մասին ա լինելու


Նաև՝ նոր նախագիծ-սենսացիա. «Հետուառաջարածները»: Սկիզբը՝ ժ. 24:00: Անչափահասներին ցուցադրությունը արգելվում է:

----------


## Terminator

> "Վերվարածբները" պրծնի. "Աջձախածները"  ա սկսելու: Նոր պռոեկտ ա: Մեջը լռիվ աբարանցիք եք խաղալու: Ոնց որ հասկացաք, ֆիլմը հիմնականում ընտանի կենդանիներից մեկի մասին ա լինելու


Իրոք այդպիսի սերիալ է լինելու :LOL:  :Smile: …
Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ մինչ «Վերվարածների» սկսվելը, եղել են դրա նախատիպերը՝ «Վերվարածներն հիվանդանոցում» և այլն, ապա շատ հնարավոր է, որ քո ասածի նման նոր սերիալ սկսվի :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Նաև՝ նոր նախագիծ-սենսացիա. «Հետուառաջարածները»: Սկիզբը՝ ժ. 24:00: Անչափահասներին ցուցադրությունը արգելվում է:


Հետաքրքիր կլիներ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Նաև՝ նոր նախագիծ-սենսացիա. «Հետուառաջարածները»: Սկիզբը՝ ժ. 24:00: Անչափահասներին ցուցադրությունը արգելվում է:


սևանց միքս սերիալ էլ սկսելու ա ժամը 2-ին
"Վերվարածները աջուձախարածներին հետուառաջարած անելուց"  :Wink: 
 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով «Որոգայթ»-ը միանշանակ լավն է «Վրիժառու»-ից բոլոր պարամետրերով... Ինչպես միշտ Արմենիան ակնհայտորեն շատ փող է ծախսում, սակայն որակի իմաստով հետ է մնում Շանթից:

 Դե իսկ «Վրիժառու»-ի թեման էլ արդեն շատ ծեծված է, չասած դեռ այն մասին, որ շատ տեղերում այն ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի իրական համարել, ֆիլմում անընդհատ թաքցված գովազդ է գնում, սերիալը անբնական ձգձգված է և այլն... :Think:

----------


## Դեկադա

Սերիալների սիրահար  չեմ  բացարձակ, բայց  մեկ  մեկ  ժամանակ  «սպանելու»  համար  նայում  եմ  ու  կեսից  շատ  փոշմանում  սպանված  ժամանակիս  համար  :Smile: : Նախ  էն, որ  չկա  սցենար, հետո  էլ  դերասաններ  են  ընտրվում  նրանք, ովքեր  շատ  հեռու  են  կատարյալ  լինելուց... երկար  կարելի  է խոսել, բայց  մի  քիչ  ալարում եմ. :LOL: . Եվ ես  քանի-որ  համեմատություններ  անելու  վարպետ  եմ  :Wink: , սկսում  եմ  համեմատել  այլ  ալիքներով  // ոչ  հայկական  և  ոչ  բրազիլական//   եթեր  տրվող  սերիալների  հետ  ու  հիասթափությունս մեծ  է  լինում:Մի  խոսքով  ուզում  են  ներկայացնել  իբր  կյանքային  սյուժեներ, բայց  ցավոք  ստացվում  է  աղավաղված   նյութ: :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Սերիալների սիրահար  չեմ  բացարձակ, բայց  մեկ  մեկ  ժամանակ  «սպանելու»  համար  նայում  եմ  ու  կեսից  շատ  փոշմանում  սպանված  ժամանակիս  համար : Նախ  էն, որ  չկա  սցենար, հետո  էլ  դերասաններ  են  ընտրվում  նրանք, ովքեր  շատ  հեռու  են  կատարյալ  լինելուց... երկար  կարելի  է խոսել, բայց  մի  քիչ  ալարում եմ.. Եվ ես  քանի-որ  համեմատություններ  անելու  վարպետ  եմ , սկսում  եմ  համեմատել  այլ  ալիքներով  // ոչ  հայկական  և  ոչ  բրազիլական//   եթեր  տրվող  սերիալների  հետ  ու  հիասթափությունս մեծ  է  լինում:Մի  խոսքով  ուզում  են  ներկայացնել  իբր  կյանքային  սյուժեներ, բայց  ցավոք  ստացվում  է  աղավաղված   նյութ:


Վերնագրերից էլ կարելիա մտածել, թե ինչ տխուր կյանք ունենք մենք  :LOL: 
"Վրիժառու", "Կյանքի գինը"- մինը, "Դժբաախտ երջանկություն" ,"փախուստ բանտից",,,:Արդեն սյուժեն կարելիա մտովի  պատկերացնել՝արյուն, խաբեություն, սպանություն, հետն էլ անորակ մոնտաժ, դերասաններ, տֆյու՜  :Blush:  Գոնե կոմեդիայատիպ բաներ հանեն...

----------


## Դեկադա

> **e}|{uka**-ի  խոսքերից
>  Գոնե կոմեդիայատիպ բաներ հանեն


Ես  երևի  պեսիմիստ  եմ, քանի-որ  կասկածում  եմ  նաև  կոմեդիաների  որակի  վրա :Think: :

----------


## Lion

Բայց «Որոգայթ»-ը վատը չի... մասնավորապես օպերատորական լուծումները ըստ իս մեր կինեմատոգրաֆիայի մեջ նորույթ են: Երգն էլ է լավը...

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Lion*- ի խոսքերից
> Բայց «Որոգայթ»-ը վատը չի... մասնավորապես օպերատորական լուծումները ըստ իս մեր կինեմատոգրաֆիայի մեջ նորույթ են: Երգն էլ է լավը...


Ճիշտ  ասած  «Որոգայթը» չեմ  տեսել: :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, իհարկե հայկական կինոն ավելի լավ ֆիլմեր էլ է ունեցել, բայց «Որոգայթ»-ը հաստատ մի գլուխ բարձր է մյուս հայկական սերիալներից...

----------


## Դեկադա

Ես  սերիալ  ասածը  չեմ  էտքան  էլ  ընդունում: Գուցե  եթե էտքան  չձգձգեն, այլ  տեղավորեն  մի  սերիայի  մեջ` հնարավոր  է  իմաստ  լինի: :Think:  Թե  չէ  վերցնում  մի  բառը  տաս  անգամ ծամում  դնում  են  բերանները,  ու  ասում  են  անհասկանալ  կուլ  տվեք: :Sad:

----------


## Annychka

> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով «Որոգայթ»-ը միանշանակ լավն է «Վրիժառու»-ից բոլոր պարամետրերով... Ինչպես միշտ Արմենիան ակնհայտորեն շատ փող է ծախսում, սակայն որակի իմաստով հետ է մնում Շանթից:
> 
>  Դե իսկ «Վրիժառու»-ի թեման էլ արդեն շատ ծեծված է, չասած դեռ այն մասին, որ շատ տեղերում այն ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի իրական համարել, ֆիլմում անընդհատ թաքցված գովազդ է գնում, սերիալը անբնական ձգձգված է և այլն...



Լրիվ համաձայն եմ....տանել չեմ կարողանում  կինոն ու էտ Գոռ չեղածին :Bad:

----------


## cool_aper

անտանելի  խնդալու բան եմ տեսել մի շաբաթ առաջ Արմենիայով  :LOL:  .. 

ուրեմն Գոռի սերաիալնա ...    միացրել եմ էն պահին որ մի հատ տղա Գոռի մայկայի վրայից ինչ-որ մազա գտնում. 
- Է ս ինչ մազա արա ՜ ՞
 էտ պահին ընդհատվեց ու  մտավ մի հատ անոնս որ մենակ առմենիանա կարում տենց մտնի  ... ԱՌՌՌՌՌՄԵՆՆԻԱ Թիվի .. 58 հաղորդում  ..  մեր հաղորդումների ժամանակ օգտագործվել է 52 կիլո մեխ 120 կիլոմետր կաբել ... մեր ալիքը նայում են աշխարհի 213 երկրներում .. սիրում են  նույնիսկ մալականները եսիմ  ... եվ սա դեռ ամենը չե մենք մեր հեռուստադիտեղին ենք ներկայացնում  եվս մի 5 հաղորդում .. էս  ....  էն ..  գիտական հաղորդումներեն ավելանում , որ կրթենք մեր երեխաներին ՜ .. մենք վերականգնում ենք մեր լեզուն մեր խոսքը հաղորդաշարը՜՜՜՜՜  .. վերջ տանք անգրագիտությանը  մի հատել հաղորդում « եսիմինչ» .... բավական է  դիտենք անմակարդակ սերիալներ :Bad:  .. նոր պատմական հեռուստասերիալ  « եսիմինչ »... արմենիա թիվի .... նորից մտավ գոռի սերիալը . :Sad: 
- Էս չլնի առանց ինձ բոզի ես էթում ՞ ....  :Shok:  .. միանգամից վազեցի հեռախոսիս հետեվից ..  :Hands Up: .. ապե մորս արև նոր արմենիա եմ նայում ... և վերը նշվածը  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. մոդեռներին խնդրում եմ չջնջել ,  որտև սա բացարձակ իրականություներ  ու ֆիլմը եթերեր գնում ցերեկը 3:30 ... չափազանցրել եմ մենակ անոնսի դիմացի հատվածը

----------


## Lady SDF

Երբ կարծում էի ավելի վատ լինել  չէր կարող Հ1-ով տեղեկացա մի նոր սերիալի մասին - «Որբեր»: Հիմա էլ հայ որբերի հաշվին են գումար աշխատելու և մարդկանց դեպրեսնիակ դարձնելու:  :Sad:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Նախ ասեմ, որ առհասարակ սերիալներ չեմ սիրում, որովհետև բոլորը կանղատեսելի հիմար պատմություններ են, ուղեղ լվալու լավ միջոց... Հայկականները ուղղակի ատում եմ... 
Իսկ ինչա "հայկական սերիալը"?
Անհեթեթություն: Ամեն տեղից դուրս եկածը իրան դնումա ռեժիսիորի ու սցենարիստի տեղ ու փող է աշխատում:  :Angry2:  Ինչ է դրանց սցենար կոչվածը: Ես կասեի այն լիովին բացակայում է: Էնքան են ջուր ծեծում, որ իրանք էլ չեն հասկանում իմաստն ու վերջ ինչ են անելու:
 "Հայկական սերիալ". տխմար ու անմակարդակ, անկիրթ ու զզվելի իրադարձություններ, անբարոյական ու հանցագործ "հերոսներ", զենքեր, թմրանյութեր, գողություններ, սպանություններ: Նենց տպավորությունա որ էս աշխարհում ոչ մի արժեք, բարոյականություն ու մարդկություն չկա  :Shok: :
Իսկ դրանց խոսակցությունները? Բա դա մենք պետի լսենք հեռուստացուիցով? Բա այդ ժարգոնային բառեն ու արտահայտությունները գալիք սերոնդը պիտի ընդօրինակի? :Angry2:  Ուղղակի ամոթ է... Ախր որքան էլ որ ցավալի է, բայց հենց հեռուստացույց կոչվացով են դաստիարակվում հիմիկվա սերունդը... *ԱՄՈԹ*
Այսինքն ինչի եմ զարմանում? Եթե երկիրը նման կյանք վարող "մարդկանց" ձեռքում է, հենա սերիալներն էլ էդ պիտի լինեն էլի...

Մի քիչ շատ բորբոքվեցի, բայց ինչ անեմ  :Sad:

----------

Kuk (14.01.2009), Terminator (14.01.2009)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ինտեռնետով կարողանում եմ նայել այդ սերիալները: Ինչ ասեմ...
Նրանք, ովքեր հատաքրքրված են գողական ռւսական տերմիններով լի
սցենար, երեվի Վերվարածները դուր գա իրենց...
Գոռի մասին  չեմ ել խոսւմ:  Կարող է լավ կարատե գիտի, բայց որպես գլխավոր դերասան չի արդարացնւմ իրեն իհարկե:
Կըանքի գինը վատը չհի, բայց դա շնորհիվ Ալեկսանդր Խաչատրյանի:
Ալլան իրեն չարդարացրեց իր դերում:
Փախուստ-հիմարություն:
Եթե Երեվանից չեք եվ ուզւմ եք ծանոթանալ Բերդին եվ սաունաների մթնոլորտին, ապա նայեք Դժբախտ Երջանկություն, Փախուստ եվ 
Գոռի գլուխ գործոցը:
Վատ է, բայց դե մերն է:

----------


## Zangezur

Հեչ լավ չի, որ վատին տենց հեշտությամբ հարմարվում եք, առավել ևս գիտակցելով դա:

----------


## Դավիթ

Զանգեզուր: Ճիշտն ասած, ես նայւմ եմ սերիալները շատը Երեվանի տեսարաններ տեսնելու համար:
Կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում, սերիալները ավելի կ կատարելագործվեն:

----------


## Adam

նենց կուզեյի հայկական մի էսպիսի սերիալ տեսնեյի: 
դինամիկ
պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասաններով
չձգձգված
ամեն մի գործողություն տեղի ա ունենում շատ արագ
ֆիլմի տեսարանայիննա շատ, քան դիալոգը
և վերջապես որ սերիալում չդնեն ընտանիքով J7 խմեն, ամեն մի սեղանին դրած չլինի Մապի կոնյակներից և կամ ընտանեկան զառով մեքենա չշահեն: 
Այս ամբողջի հետ մեկտեղ, սերիալի մեջ լինի թեթև միստիկա և ասելիք: 
Երազանքա ուղղակի իմ համար:  :Sad: 
Ու ամենակարևորը. 
ռեժիսորն ու պրոդյուսերը դուրս գրված, կամ հավաքած փողի 70 տոկոսը դնեն ֆիլմի մեջ, իսկ 30-ը նոր ուտեն, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը: 

Հ.Գ. Մի վախեցիր ֆիլմի համար պետությունից Հ1-ի անունով դուրս ա գրվել 3 միլիոն դոլլար, որպես Ղարաբաղի մասին ֆիլմ: Կա՞ էնտեղ 3 միլիոնի ծախս... 
նույնիսկ էդքան դրամի՛ ծախս չկա: 
Մի խոսքով, սա սերիալի հետ կապ չուներ, բայց նույննա համարյա: 

Եվ նաև կցանկանայի, որ այս իմ ցանկությունը ֆանտազիա չլիներ...  :Sad:

----------

Askalaf (30.11.2009)

----------


## Amaru

Իմիջիայլոց, Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող սերիալներից մեկը, կարծեմ անունը Երջանկություն էր, նախապես գրվել էր 80 սերիայի համար... Բայց դե քանի հովանավոր կա, փող կա, սերիալը հա ձգձգվելու ա... Իսկ ինքը սցենարիստը իր գրած ֆիլմի ոչ մի սերիա չի նայել։ 
 Արմենիայով ցուցադրված միակ հետաքրքիր սերիալը ինձ համար Կլան Սոպրանոն էր... էհ էհ։  :Smile:

----------


## Dorian

> Եվ նաև կցանկանայի, որ այս իմ ցանկությունը ֆանտազիա չլիներ...


Ադամ ջան, եթե քո կարծիքով Բրազիլիան միանգամից ա սկսել որակյալ սերիալներ նկարահանել, սխալվում ես: Անգամ լատինական Ամերիկայում սերիալները նախ եղել են զուտ գովազդ տարածելու միջոց: Հետո են միայն հասկացել, որ սերիալների միջոցով հնարավոր է բարձրացնել ալիքի ընդհանուր վարկանիշը ու այդպես թանկացնել գովազդը, ոչ թե ամեն դերասանի ձեռքը մի շիշ կոնյակ տալ... Լատինական ամերիկայում սերիալի շուրջ աշխատում են ոչ միայն դերասաններ, ռեժիսյորներ և օպերատորներ, այլ նաև սոցիոլոգներ և հոգեբաններ: Գոյություն ունեն սերիալ նկարահանելու կանոններ և մեթոդական ձեռնարկներ: Դա իրոք մեծ և պատասխանատու աշխատանք է: 
Ի դեպ միակ հեռուստածրագիրը, որը ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության հետ մրցակցել է վարկանիշում, արգենտինական «Հարուստներն ու հռչակավորները» հեռուստասերիալն է, կարծեմ 1998թ.-ին: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ավելի շատ գործողություն, ավելի քիչ դիալոգներ, սխալվում ես: Դիալոգներն ավելի կարևոր են, սակայն երբ դրանք իմաստ ունեն: Համաձայնվի, որ երբ էկրանին անընդհատ դինամիկ, գործողություններով հարուստ հեռուստապատում է, ոչ ոք այն սրտին մոտիկ չի ընդունի: Կյանքն ախր այդպիսին չէ: Իսկ ամուսինների երկար խոսակցությունը իրենց ընտանեկան խնդիրների մասին, ոչ միայն ստիպում է կլանված լսել, այլ նաև օգուտ քաղել: Հենց նման հարցերում էլ հարկավոր են հոգեբանները և սոցիոլոգները:

----------

Adam (15.01.2009), Sona_Yar (24.10.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Իմիջիայլոց, Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող սերիալներից մեկը, կարծեմ անունը Երջանկություն էր, նախապես գրվել էր 80 սերիայի համար... Բայց դե քանի հովանավոր կա, փող կա, սերիալը հա ձգձգվելու ա... Իսկ ինքը սցենարիստը իր գրած ֆիլմի ոչ մի սերիա չի նայել։


Նորից օրինակ բերեմ լատինական Ամերիկան: Էնտեղ նախ նկարահանվում է սերիալի 5-10 մաս և պատրաստվում ցուցադրության: Մնացած մասերը նկարահանվում և ցուցադրվում են ընթացքում: Ինչու՞ է դա այդպես արվում: Ենթադրենք հեռուստադիտողը չի հավանում այս կամ այն հերոսին: Նրան քաղաքակիրթ ձևով վթարի են ենթարկում կամ խեղդում բաց թողած գազից... Շատ կարևոր է, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ լինի հեռուստադիտողի ցանկությամբ: Իհարկե, դա չի վերաբերվում բուն պատմությանը: Որոշ սյուժետային գծեր հեռուստադիտողների ցանկությամբ փոփոխվում են, սակայն եթե փոխվի հիմնական գիծը, դուրս կգա, որ ոչ մի պատմություն էլ չկար... իրենց խաբում էին: Միայն մեկ անգամ է Բրազիլական հեռուստասերիալների պատմության մեջ փոխվել հիմնական գիծը` «Ամերիկա» հեռուստասերիալում, երբ հեռուստադիտողը գլխավոր հերոսուհու համար հարմար «տարբերակ» է ընտրել երկրորդ պլանի դերասանին: Նախ անց է կացվել սոց հարցում, հետո նոր կայացվել նման որոշում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է սցենարիստներին: Ամենաքիչը անպատասխանատվություն է գրել սցենարը և մի կողմ շպրտել: Լատինական Ամերիկայում սցենարիստը սերիալի արտադրման հիմնական պատասխանատուն է: Նա ոչ միայն սցենարն է գրում, այլ նաև մասնակցում դերասանների և երաժշտության ընտրությանը, բուն նկարահանումներին: Հատկապես նախնական շրջանում: Շատ կարևոր է, որ դերասանները հասկանան իրենց կերպարին, ռեժիսյորը` պատմության ոգին: Այնուհետև սցենարիստը կարող է դուրս գալ ասպարեզից: Ի դեպ, բրազիլական «Գլոբո» հեռուստաընկերությունն իր սցենարիստներին աշխատելու համար բնակարան է հատկացնում ինչպես Ռիոյի էլիտար թաղամասերում, այնպես էլ աշխարհի ցանկացած քաղաքում, որտեղից սցենարն ուղարկվում է ինտերնետի միջոցով, նույն կերպ էլ սցենարիստը ստանում է նկարահանված մասերը:

----------

Terminator (15.01.2009)

----------


## Adam

> Ադամ ջան, եթե քո կարծիքով Բրազիլիան միանգամից ա սկսել որակյալ սերիալներ նկարահանել, սխալվում ես: Անգամ լատինական Ամերիկայում սերիալները նախ եղել են զուտ գովազդ տարածելու միջոց: Հետո են միայն հասկացել, որ սերիալների միջոցով հնարավոր է բարձրացնել ալիքի ընդհանուր վարկանիշը ու այդպես թանկացնել գովազդը, ոչ թե ամեն դերասանի ձեռքը մի շիշ կոնյակ տալ... Լատինական ամերիկայում սերիալի շուրջ աշխատում են ոչ միայն դերասաններ, ռեժիսյորներ և օպերատորներ, այլ նաև սոցիոլոգներ և հոգեբաններ: Գոյություն ունեն սերիալ նկարահանելու կանոններ և մեթոդական ձեռնարկներ: Դա իրոք մեծ և պատասխանատու աշխատանք է: 
> Ի դեպ միակ հեռուստածրագիրը, որը ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության հետ մրցակցել է վարկանիշում, արգենտինական «Հարուստներն ու հռչակավորները» հեռուստասերիալն է, կարծեմ 1998թ.-ին: 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ավելի շատ գործողություն, ավելի քիչ դիալոգներ, սխալվում ես: Դիալոգներն ավելի կարևոր են, սակայն երբ դրանք իմաստ ունեն: Համաձայնվի, որ երբ էկրանին անընդհատ դինամիկ, գործողություններով հարուստ հեռուստապատում է, ոչ ոք այն սրտին մոտիկ չի ընդունի: Կյանքն ախր այդպիսին չէ: Իսկ ամուսինների երկար խոսակցությունը իրենց ընտանեկան խնդիրների մասին, ոչ միայն ստիպում է կլանված լսել, այլ նաև օգուտ քաղել: Հենց նման հարցերում էլ հարկավոր են հոգեբանները և սոցիոլոգները:


Համամիտ եմ, բայց ըստ իս մենք դեռ շատ հեռու ենք հասնելու համար էդպիսի մակարդակի: Ոչ թե շատ հեռու ենք, այլ պետք է գոնե մեր պրոդյուսերներն ու ռեժիսորները առնվազն դառնան միլիոնատեր, որ գոնե ցանկություն առաջանա սկզբից նայել որակին, հետո փողին: 
Բայց ինձ թվում է, էդ դեպքում էլ չեն անի: 
Հայաստանում ենք ապրում: Կապ չունի որ «արվեստ ա»:  :Wink:

----------


## Adam

գրածս մի գուցե շատ կոպիտ հնչեց հայ ռեժիսորների հասցեին, բայց ես շատը նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե թատրոնի բեմադրիչներին և կինոռեժիսորներին, այլ հեռուստառեժիսորներին, որոնք էլ հենց գրավել են ամբողջ հեռուստատեսությունը և սերիալներին բացի իրենցից ոչ մեկ չի կարող կպնել:

----------


## cold skin

> «Որոգայթ»-ը հաստատ մի գլուխ բարձր է մյուս հայկական սերիալներից...


Հատկապես որ պահը, էն պահը, որ ցույց ա տալիս, թե մենք ինչքաան ենք սիրում իրար գյուլել, թե պապայի առած ջպերով սրա-նրա վրա ցեխաջուր շպրտել կամ, գուցե, սիրենք զմիմիյանս, որովհետև ես անօրեն եմ......... Չէ, երեխեք, սերիալները համատեղ զոմբիացում է  տանում մարդկանց, դոփինգ-սերիալ ընդունած հայ ժողովուրդ.....Ցավալի փաստ է...  
Համալսարանում Վ. Օլքինյանը մեզ դաս էր տալիս ու երբ միշտ խոսում էինք էս թեմաներով, պատմում էր, որ մի քանի հեռ. ընկերությունների տնօրեններ պատասխանել են, որ անորակ ծրագրերի, հեռ. նյութերի , սերիալների պատճառը ժող-ի ընկալունակություննա պաատճառը: "Մատուցում ենք այն, ինչ ժող-ը ուզում է տեսնել:"
Մենք ուզում ենք անորակություն?

----------


## Dorian

> Հատկապես որ պահը, էն պահը, որ ցույց ա տալիս, թե մենք ինչքաան ենք սիրում իրար գյուլել, թե պապայի առած ջպերով սրա-նրա վրա ցեխաջուր շպրտել կամ, գուցե, սիրենք զմիմիյանս, որովհետև ես անօրեն եմ......... Չէ, երեխեք, սերիալները համատեղ զոմբիացում է  տանում մարդկանց, դոփինգ-սերիալ ընդունած հայ ժողովուրդ.....Ցավալի փաստ է...  
> Համալսարանում Վ. Օլքինյանը մեզ դաս էր տալիս ու երբ միշտ խոսում էինք էս թեմաներով, պատմում էր, որ մի քանի հեռ. ընկերությունների տնօրեններ պատասխանել են, որ անորակ ծրագրերի, հեռ. նյութերի , սերիալների պատճառը ժող-ի ընկալունակություննա պաատճառը: "Մատուցում ենք այն, ինչ ժող-ը ուզում է տեսնել:"
> Մենք ուզում ենք անորակություն?


Ուզու՞մ ես մի գուշակություն անեմ: Մոտ ժամանակներս սերիալները օլգարխների ու մաֆիայի թեմաներից կանցնեն քաղաքական թեմաներին` կաշառակերություն, պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահում, անարխիա: Հետո դրանք կսկսեն պատմել ժողովրդի աղքատության ու անհուսության մասին: Ու միայն էս ամեն ինչից հետո սցենարիստները, ռեժիսյորները ու պրոդյուսերները կհասկանան, որ միակ բանը, ինչն ընդհանուր ա մնացել էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում, դա սերն ա ու նորմալ, պրիմիտիվ մարդկային հարաբերություններն, առհասարակ: Այ էդ ժամանակ էլ մենք որակյալ սերիալներ կստանանք` մարդկանց մասին, որոնք ապրում են մի քիչ նեղության մեջ, բայց կարողանում են այդպես էլ երջանիկ լինել: Այսինքն այն հասարակության մասին, որում ապրում ենք:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մոտ ժամանակներս սերիալները օլգարխների ու մաֆիայի թեմաներից կանցնեն քաղաքական թեմաներին` կաշառակերություն, պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահում, անարխիա: Հետո դրանք կսկսեն պատմել ժողովրդի աղքատության ու անհուսության մասին:


Կյանքում չհավատաս: Հայաստանում կաշառակերություն ու պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահում չկա՛, անարխիան միայն ընդդիմության շարքերում է տիրում՝ ընտրությունից ընտրություն, իսկ աղքատությունն ու անհուսությունը արդեն տասը տարի է, ինչ վերացված են՝ 40.000 աշխատատեղերի, տուրիզմի, նանոտեխնոլոգիաների ու երկնիշ վագրային թռիչքների շնորհիվ:

----------

terev (30.11.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Կյանքում չհավատաս: Հայաստանում կաշառակերություն ու պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահում չկա՛, անարխիան միայն ընդդիմության շարքերում է տիրում՝ ընտրությունից ընտրություն, իսկ աղքատությունն ու անհուսությունը արդեն տասը տարի է, ինչ վերացված են՝ 40.000 աշխատատեղերի, տուրիզմի, նանոտեխնոլոգիաների ու երկնիշ վագրային թռիչքների շնորհիվ:


Հայաստանում ֆանտաստիկայի մի ժանր կա է, կոչվում ա «հանրապետական»: Ասածներդ էդ ժանրից են, հույս ունեմ ժանրի հեղինակներն ուշադրությունը սերիալների վրա էլ չեն սևեռի... Թե չէ սերիալների հերոսներն էլ կսկսեն հնագիտական պեղումներ անել, քաղաք «շինել», անպայման հետ կկանչեն իրանց սփյուռքում ապրող բարեկամներին ու, ամենակարևորը, ժպիտը դեմքներին, կվստահեցնեն, որ բացի դրանից աշխարհում ուրիշ կարևոր բան չկա:
... հա, սերիալի սաունդտրեկն էլ անշուշտ կկատարի Շուշան Պետրոսյանը: :LOL:

----------


## armdev

ժողովուրդ ովա նայել TV5-ով ցուցադրված "11" սերիալը մինջև վերջ? Մի քիչնայել եմ, պարզապես վերջը չեմ տեսել ուզւոմ եմ իմանալ ով էր սպանում և ինչու? կարող եք ասել? :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

*Շտապ հոգեբանական օգնության սերիալների զոհերի համար*



«Բարև երջանկություն ես քեզ սպասում էի»՝ երգիչ Հայկոյի ահա այս բառերը լսեց ոչ մի վատ բան չսպասող, 25-ամյա դաշնակահար Վադիմ Ռուբինյանցը, երբ մեկ տարի առաջ պատահականորեն միացրեց «Դժբախտ երջանկություն» հեռուստասերիալը:  Այդ դաժան հինգշաբթին ընդմիշտ կմնա Վադիմի հիշողության մեջ, քանի որ արդեն մեկ տարի է ինչ նա ծանր վիճակով գտնվում է Երևանում բացված շտապ հոգեբանական օգնության կենտրոնում: Այն հատուկ նախատեսված է սերիալների զոհերի րեաբիլիտացիյի համար:

«Աչքիս առաջ դերասաններից մեկի խաղն ա: Հիմա խոսելուց էլ հիշում եմ ու սարսափում, էնքան վատ եր խաղում: Առաջին դրվագում դերասանը պետք է ուրախություն խաղար, բայց նրա շուրթերը նույնիսկ չէին փորձում ժպտալ, աչքերը համառորեն բութ էին մնում ու հայացքը ոչինչ չէր արտահայտում, նույնիսկ բթությունն էր մի տեսակ կեղծ: Էնքան վատ խաղաց, որ ես հետ տվեցի» – կիսվում է ռեաբիլիտացիոն կուրս անցած Վադիմը, ով միևնույնն է վախենում է ձեռք տալ հեռակառավարման վահանակին:

Դերասանի գերբնական անտաղանդությունը կաթվածահար արեց երիտասարդին, և նա, գետնին պառկաց, շարունակում էր հետևել սերիալին: «Գովազդների ժամանակ կարծես թե ուժերս վերականգնվում էին, բայց մեկ ու մեջ գովազդներում նույն մարդիկ էին խաղում, աչկերս փակեցի, բայց դավաճան ականջներս շարունակում էին լսել դերասանների սխալ առոգանությունը:»

Փառք Աստծո, Վադիմին հնարավոր եղավ փրկել, իսկ 39 ամյա ֆրանսերենի դասախոս Անահիտ Ֆարմանյանը գտնվում է գերեզմանում: Ոչ, նա չի մահացել, պարզապես այդ կինը լքեց իր ընտանիքը, աշխատանքը, ընկերներին, և ապրում է գերեզմանում, որվհետև դա միակ տեղն է Երևանում, որտեղ չեն ցույց տալիս կամ քննարկում «Որագայթի» նոր սերիան:

«Չեմ վերադառնա տուն, ավելի լավա ստեղ մեխակներով սնվեմ քան ևս երկու վայրկյան տեսնեմ այդ սերիալի ընդգծված անտաղանդ դերասաններին» – նշեց բանասիրական գիտությունների թեկնածուն: Մեր հարցին, արդյո՞ք իմացաք Ռուդոլֆը ով էր, Անահիտը պատասխանեց«ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ», այնուհետև պոկեց ինչ որ գերեզմանաքար և նետեց մեր ուղղությամբ:

Սերիալների զոհերի շտապ հոգեբանական կենտրոնի տնօրեն Վահրամ Պողպաթյանը նշեց, որ զոհերի քանակի աճի դինամիկան ուղղված է դեպի քչանալը՝ «Բայց դա նրանից չի, որ սերիալների որակնա լավանում, պարզապես ավելի ու ավելի շատ մարդկանց չեն նյարդայնացնում անտաղանդ դերասանները և կանխատեսելի սյուժեները:» Կենտրոնում այս պահին կան «Փախուստ», «Դժբախտ երջանկություն», «Հարևանները», «Վերվարածները», «Ռուզանի սիրտը» և այլ գլուխգործոցների զոհեր, իսկ «Որոգայթից» տուժվածների համար բացվել է հատուկ մասնաշենք: Կենտրոնում հիվանդներին բուժում են որակյալ ֆիլմերի ցուցադրման մեթոդով՝ Ռոբերտ Դե Նիռոյի երկու ֆիլմ դիտելուց հետո հիվանդները ի սպառ մոռանում են «Որոգայթի» Արմեն Մարությանին կամ «Դժբախտ երջանկության» Ռիչարդ Մադլենյանին ու«Գեղամին»:
Բրազիլական սերիալները աստիճանաբար կպոռնոյացվեն

Բրազիլական սերիալները աստիճանաբար կպոռնոյացվեն

Բրազիլական սերիալների մեդիամագնատ Էդուարդո Սապոնեսը խոսք է տվել Հայաստան ուղարկել մի խումբ բրազիլիացի «թույն նանարներ» սերիալում նկարվելու համար: «Մենք վաղուց հասկացանք, որ մեր անասուն սյուժեները մարդկանց արդեն դուր չեն գալիս, և սկսեցինք շեշտը դնել, բիկինիներով  թույն նանարների և էրոտիկ տեսարաննրի վրա» – նշեց Սապոնեսը: «Եթե սենց գնա շատ շուտով դուրս կգա առաջին պոռնո սերիալը, ինձ թվում է անուն կդնենք Սիրո Սապոն»:

ՀՀ Կառավարությունը շարունակում է անտարբեր մնալ ինտիլիգենտ քաղաքցիների տանջանքներին: «Շատ էլ որակով սերիալներ են, համ էլ հայերեն են, թե չե ռուսերեն, որ խոսում էին կեսը չէինք հասկանում, են մյուս կեսն էլ սխալ էինք հասկանում: Դուք ջո՟կել էիք գլխանց, որ Բրիգադայի Սաշա Բելին մաֆիոզ էր» – ասաց մի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնեյա, ով ցանկացավ անանուն մնալ:

----------

Adam (19.12.2009), Askalaf (30.11.2009), cold skin (30.11.2009), Enigmatic (23.10.2009), Ungrateful (23.10.2009), Yevuk (24.10.2009), Մանուլ (24.10.2009), Շինարար (23.10.2009)

----------


## Shushan-87

Ընդհանրապես սերիալները այն մարդկանց համար է ,ովքեր չունեն անձնական կյանք:Ինչ վերաբերում է հայկական սերիալներին ապա ասեմ,որ ներկա պահին ոչ մի սերիալ չեմ նայում,նայել եմ որոշ չափով միայն կյանքի գինը:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Որոգայթին չեմ հասկանում ինչպես կարելի է նայել դա,իմ վրա բոլոր դերասանները այդ ֆիլմի  ազդում են:

----------


## Gayl

Նայում եմ միայն «Էմիգրանտները» հոյակապ բան է:

----------


## terev

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Որոգայթին չեմ հասկանում ինչպես կարելի է նայել դա,իմ վրա բոլոր դերասանները այդ ֆիլմի ազդում են:


Թաթուլին բան չասես:  :Cool:

----------


## Աինի

Հայկական սերիալներ նայել պետք չէ, եթե իհարկե դուք պարապ չեք

----------


## Աինի

Ծայրահեղությունը միշտ կործանարար ազդեցություննէ ունենում, այնպես, որ պետք չէ այդքան ծայրահեղական կարծիքներ հայտն ել, համաձայն եմ , որ սերիալ նայելը իզուր ժամանակի կորուստ է, բայց անձնական կյանքի հետ կապը, մի քիչ չափն անցնում է :Cool: :

----------


## Askalaf

> Գոնե կոմեդիայատիպ բաներ հանեն...


Այո, վատ չէր լինի, 
ինքս էլ շատ ժամանակ չունեմ որ սերիալ նայեմ, բայց մեկ–մեկ քնելուց առաջ Որոգայթն եմ նայում (արբանյակայինով)։




> Ադամ ջան, եթե քո կարծիքով Բրազիլիան միանգամից ա սկսել որակյալ սերիալներ նկարահանել, սխալվում ես:


Ատում եմ ԲՈԼՈՐ լատինա–ամերիկյան սերիալները ! 
Չեմ հասկանում թե ոնց դրանք կարան լավը համարվեն։
Հայկական սերիալներից էլ ատում եմ Որբերը։

Սիրում եմ իսկական ԿԻՆՈ։
Նամանավանդ երբ այն մեծ էկրանին եմ դիտում։

----------

